# Free practice panels!



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

:wave: Hello chaps and chapesses !

Just to let you know I've got a few scrap doors and wings around going begging if anyone wants a panel for practicing on. :buffer:

Collection only, they are a bit big to post! 

Let me know if you want one, before they go to the scrappy.

James


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

I wouldn't mind one for testing cheers James. Much appreciated.


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

No worries matt.. 

What d'ya fancy? may I reccommend the dark green metallic e30 door?

Or maybe you fancy the silver e28 door?

welcome to either..

James


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

The e30 would be great thanks


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

No worries, I'll keep one back for you. 

When can you collect?


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

PM sent :thumb:


----------

